# Procedure coding for epistaxis cauterization



## JulesofColorado

Patient came in with a nosebleed. The physician attempted to cauterize with silver nitrate, but was ineffective after multiple attempts. The physician then packed the nose with Merocel 4.5 cm packing after coating it with antibiotic ointment.

My question is should I code the cauterization (ICD procedure and CPT) or is cauterization part of the E/M code?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

What about the 30901 series?


----------



## JulesofColorado

That's actually what I have it coded as just wasn't sure about it being part of the E/M.
Thanks!


----------

